# paint



## tazzman (Jun 29, 2008)

has anyone ever tryied to paint a plastic yak,would the paint compromise the plastic?we could definatly have some serious looking yaks if it was possible 8)  any way just wondering cheers taz


----------



## Billybob (Aug 29, 2005)

You might want to try some of the paints you get from the hobby/model shops.

Never tried to paint one of my yaks though. They reckon it won't stay on but they said that about stickers and the two I put on my demo Swing 5 years ago are still on there.


----------



## radar (Nov 4, 2007)

Good question, as far as I'm aware there's no problem as long as you prepare the painted surface with an appropriate etch primer. There are paint additives on the market to render the paint flexible, I would also test the paint to be sure it doesn't react and cause a meltdown :shock: Some plastics just arn't plastic! In saying that plastic automotive bumper bars have been painted for years. Give it a go, sycadelic yak 8) .


----------



## craig450 (May 11, 2007)

Painting a plastic yak is possible, but it wont last long.
If you prep the surface properly, and use the appropriate plastic primer it will sit on there, but it will chip and flake very easily when you tie it down on the car, or beach the yak on sand etc.
Once it starts to chip or flake off, the surrounding area will follow in no time, adhesion is the main problem with plastics, it wont do anything to the plastic itself.
Plastic automotive bumper bars are made from different plastics which are paintable because they are softer, thats why we use the flexible additives, the yak is solid so there is no need for flex add.
I am a trade qualified Auto spraypainter so im talking from experience, not some info i dug up off the internet.
I have done a couple of fibreglass touring sea kayaks which came out very nice but plastic is a "no go" unfortunately, otherwise i would have done it by now :lol:


----------



## justcrusin (Oct 1, 2006)

what could work if you really need to paint it is a wrap, basically a giant sticker. All the boats in ABT fishing comps that are painted with bream and bass down the sides with sponsors logo's use wraps rather than paint. It is a bit pricey but I was fishing with Rich P at an ABT comp and he does most of Sydney's wraps its around 3k per boat, so I'm guessing a yak would be around 1k.

Your right but we would have a wicked looking yak.

Actually now I think of it, this is how the shark camo was applied to yaks wasn't it ??

Cheers Dave


----------



## DGax65 (Jun 7, 2006)

All the paint jobs that I have seen end up chipping pretty badly. It's too bad that paint doesn't stick to polyethylene. I've seen some very creative paint jobs on yaks.

Anti-shark camo :lol: 









Duck hunting camo









Team Malibu/OEX got custom camo yaks. I think the base camo paint was applied in the mold. They have held up well for a couple of years. The hatches were spray painted and didn't hold up well.









Tiger camo









This guy was the most ambitious. He painted his X-Factor to look like a tribal style tattoo.


----------



## tazzman (Jun 29, 2008)

excellent pics gmax 8) 8) love the malibu but as was mentioned above would be a bugger having to respray every year this could be were fiberglass comes into its own. ;-)


----------



## DGax65 (Jun 7, 2006)

You got that right. Some of those Stealth fishing skis have awesome paint jobs








I've seen F1 cars with fewer sponsor logos :lol:

Stealth has got a fantastic photo gallery on their website. 
http://www.stealthpp.co.za/Gallery1.asp

They've got some beautiful skis. I really like that bare carbon and yellow ski.
Sooner or later I'm going to break down and buy a BFS.


----------



## DGax65 (Jun 7, 2006)

She's a beauty


----------

